# Kucka vs Bertolacci



## Shevchenko (19 Settembre 2015)

Non sto qua a farla lunga. Chi preferite? 


Per me vince Kucka 1000 a 0. 

Non iniziamo con i soliti discorsi "Non sono giocatori da Milan" e via dicendo. Lo so pure io questo. Ma questi sono quelli che abbiamo in rosa, quindi prendiamo il meglio che passa il convento. E' un VS vanno valutati solo i due giocatori e basta. Non andiamo off topic e non parliamo di altri calciatori.

*Qua si parla solo di Kucka e di Bertolacci.*


----------



## The Ripper (19 Settembre 2015)

kukca 1000000 volta


----------



## Blu71 (19 Settembre 2015)

Per me Bertolacci è un sopravvalutato.


----------



## Love (20 Settembre 2015)

io proverei Kucka monto Berto....

Magari mi sbaglio ma berto non è cosi scarso come si dice...poi lui dice che a sx preferisce giocare...proviamo e vediamo...

per adesso vabbè meglio kuco cmq...


----------



## Dany20 (20 Settembre 2015)

Kucka per impegno e perché ha un ottimo tiro. Bertolacci ad oggi non ha dimostrato nulla.


----------



## Ba Matte (20 Settembre 2015)

Allo stato attuale meglio Kucka


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (20 Settembre 2015)

Quante partite hanno fatto per poter esprimere un giudizio?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (20 Settembre 2015)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Quante partite hanno fatto per poter esprimere un giudizio?



-


----------



## Ma che ooh (20 Settembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> -



Pensiero profondo, mi piace


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Settembre 2015)

Per valore assoluto sono due giocatori dello stesso livello, però uno è stato pagato 3 milioni, tirato appresso, mentre l'altro è stato spacciato per il nuovo Vidal da 20 milioni di euro. Se Bertolacci fosse arrivato al prezzo di Kucka non avrebbe fatto schifo come ha fatto fino ad ora.


----------



## ps18ps (21 Settembre 2015)

Love ha scritto:


> io proverei Kucka monto Berto....
> 
> Magari mi sbaglio ma berto non è cosi scarso come si dice...poi lui dice che a sx preferisce giocare...proviamo e vediamo...
> 
> per adesso vabbè meglio kuco cmq...



concordo su tutto. vorrei vederlo anchio sulla sinistra, poi così si può spostare bonaventura come trequartista...


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Settembre 2015)

Perché non provarli insieme e spostare Bonaventura al posto del mandorlato zombie?

Secondo me provare in una partita "soft"
Montolivo
Kuckha Bertolacci
Bonaventura

Può essere un centrocampo decente (anche se fisicamente leggerino)


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Settembre 2015)

Ovviamente Bertolacci


----------



## Chrissonero (22 Settembre 2015)

Kuco finora ha dimostrato personalità, Bertolacci finora nulla.


----------

